# Grey eggs



## Poppylyn (Mar 23, 2006)

I have never used pulped frozen eggs before  so l gave it a try for a bacon and egg pie, l was horrified when l cut in to it to see that the egg was gray in colour can anyone tell me why this happend.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Mar 26, 2006)

Can you tell me what a "pulped" frozen egg is?  How is it prepared for freezing?


----------



## amber (Mar 26, 2006)

I have no idea what a pulped frozen egg is.  The only time I have seen gray or greenish color in an egg is when it is over cooked from hard boiling.  The yolk turns grayish green.


----------



## auntieshelly (Mar 26, 2006)

I have the same question ~ what are pulped frozen eggs?  Like Amber, I've only seen green/gray egg yolks that have been hard boiled too long.  Why can't you use fresh eggs?  Where is Darwin?  I have a great recipe for zucchini frittata (like a crustless quiche) if you would like it, but it uses fresh eggs.


----------



## Aurora (Mar 26, 2006)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> Can you tell me what a "pulped" frozen egg is?  How is it prepared for freezing?



Pulped eggs are eggs which are removed from the shells before they are packaged for sale. You may buy whole egg pulp (whites and yokes), egg whites or egg yokes.

Eggs which are not grade A are often shelled and sold as whole egg pulp for institutional or commercial use or for specific separated egg product uses.


----------



## auntieshelly (Mar 26, 2006)

Thanks for the information, Aurora.  I think I'll just stick to  fresh eggs still in their shells!


----------

